# [SOLVED] VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo folks :wave:

*Specs:* - VW Polo Match 2001, 1.4 petrol, 5-gear box

Yesterday, my VW Polo worked perfectly, starting on the 1st spin, as per normal - Today, it shows all the symptoms of a flat battery, sluggish turn-over and the lights dim to nothing.

I just fitted a new (supposedly) fully-charged battery and it's not made any difference, slow turn-over and dimming lights.

The fact that the starter is actually turning over seems to indicate that power is getting to it, therefore eliminating the starter-switch, solenoid, wiring etc. so am I correct in suspecting a dead starter-motor?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

I would try another battery first. Check the connections then check the starter.

Here in the US we have places that will check the starter free, if it is off the car.

BG 

P.S. Tiny engine ! Like 85 CI


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

I just managed to get to the car-spares shop before it closed, bought a new battery and fitted it straight away (5-minute walk), but it was still a sluggidh turn-over with the lights dropping to dim.

I've got the older battery on charge, just in case it isn't faulty. With no way of knowing how old it is, I replaced it just in case (I got the car at the end of May).

I had a look through the 'Haynes' obstruction-manual about removing/testing/replacing the starter, it seems an absolute pig to get out, having to remove the inlet-manifold to get full access to it 


*PS* - Over here, we have to pay an annual 'Road-Tax' which is dependent on engine size, so the smaller it is the cheaper the tax. Also, most of the time it's just me and Mrs WereBo in it, so we don't need anything bigger :wink:


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

BG has it right. Sounds like connection might be corroded or the starter. If it's that bad to take out maybe you can put some test leads to check for voltage at the starter. Curious to know how your parts stores compare, what are the big parts stores names ? A lupo? Seen those on top gear and magazines. Where about are you on the other side of the pond?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

Generally if the interior lights dim way down, it is not the connection but the starter. But the connections are worth checking. Also try using the old battery with the new one by using jumper cables.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

I'm hoping to have a good look-over tomorrow, weather permitting - Forecast rain and, as I live in a 1st-floor flat (apartment), the car's parked on the street (with all the tools to lug downstairs each time).

I put the older battery on trickle-charge and it took approx. 1 hour to 'get full' - That combined with a brand new battery giving exactly the same result is what indicated to me, it might well be the starter itself.

When I tried to start it, I used the head+sidelights as indicators, they dimmed to near nothing when I turned the key whereas previously, when I started the vehicle at night, the light barely flickered when starting with the headlights on - Am I right in assuming that if the starter is shorting out, it would 'overdraw' the current, therefore causing the lights to dim?

Also, seeing as the car worked perfectly yesterday and is dead today, would a faulty/dirty/loose connection suddenly kill it, rather than 'fading' out? (I'm suspecting worn out armature-brushes, I've previously discovered that they can instantly stop the motor working when worn too much)


Another question: Could there be a sensor for something that's gone bad, giving this result? The reason I'm asking that is, when I had my old Ford Escort, it died during the extreme freezing temps over Xmas/New-Year. The engine spun over as normal, but just wouldn't fire up. I found there was no spark at any of the plugs so I replaced the HT-coil, only to find there was a sensor on the crankshaft that told the ignition when to spark that was dead..... (Thanks to GZ for finding that one :wink


Alopogies for seeming rather 'thick' about all this, vehicle mechanics has never really been one of my 'strong points', I've always been more into electronics, rather than mechanics :laugh


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

I don't think there would be sensor that would keep it from cranking.

BG


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I stand corrected. Breezed over that part. I say pull the starter and have it checked. BG you bring your "A" game


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

I think it being setting on the street, hard to work on. Pull the spark plugs and see if it spins ( cranks) really fast.

If not and you have a big enough breaker Bar&socket try to turn the engine over by hand. Center bolt on the crank shaft pulley. It will kind of hard but not real hard. Whilst doing this make sure the alterator, A/C pump/PS pump are turning also.

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

Well, fingers crossed the problem's sorted, or rather, passed over to a reputable breakdown-company (Royal Automobile Club). I found the 6-month purchase-guarantee I received when I bought the car (I'd totally forgotten about it







).

On browsing through the misc. waffle and blurb, I noticed the starter is on the breakdown-list of faults that's covered :grin: - 1st thing tomorrow, I'm on the phone to them :laugh: - Thanks for the input though folks, 'tis much appreciated. I'll leave the thread open for a while, depending on tomorrow's results :wink:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

Keep us posted.

BG


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

Before you pull the starter check the ground cable, you just replaced the battery so that end should good, make sure there is no corrosion on the other end and that it is tight.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Very good. Nice that was covered


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

From what I can see of the cables etc., they all seem to be in a good clean condition. When I bought the car, I had to wait a short while while the sales-yard took the car (& me) to the garage for an 'MOT' test (Annual safety check for all vehicles).

Whilst they had it ramped up to test various gubbins and fixings, I had my own look-see for general condition and so on - It all looked well clean and maintained, especially as it has it's full service history and the receipts for parts bought, in the past.

For a 10 year old car it's only got 66,000 miles on the clock, I reckon I dropped lucky with this one.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*



WereBo said:


> From what I can see of the cables etc., they all seem to be in a good clean condition. When I bought the car, I had to wait a short while while the *sales-yard took the car (& me) to the garage for an 'MOT' test* (Annual safety check for all vehicles).
> 
> Whilst they had it ramped up to test various gubbins and fixings, I had my own look-see for general condition and so on - It all looked well clean and maintained, especially as it has it's full service history and the receipts for parts bought, in the past.
> 
> For a 10 year old car it's only got 66,000 miles on the clock, I reckon I dropped lucky with this one.


But...did you pass YOUR MOT test?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

Personally I like the "various gubbins and fixings" part:grin:


I'm going to have to use that on one of my drivers this week, that ought to make them head back over to the dock scratching their head:laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: VW Polo Match 1.4 petrol 2001 faulty starter?*

Well, a local 'Mom & Pop' (but without the Mom :laugh mechanic came round at 9:00 this morning to collect the car for repair. We decided it would be easier to try and bump-start it, rather than tow it whilst I steered without power-steering or brakes (been there, done that and hated every second of it! ) - It started within the 1st 6' of pushing, making life a lot easier then :laugh:

Anyway, the guy phoned me at 3:45pm to let me know that all is mended and working well again









He showed me the faulty starter and the end of the casing, where the shaft+'Bendix' pokes through, had split in 2 leaving the shaft to wobble around









It was worth every penny of the £115 (US$183) to get it done so quickly, it would've taken me a couple of days just to remove the bits of power-steering assembly and other odds-'n'-sods to get at the starter :grin:


Thanks for all the hints and suggestions guys, 'tis muchly appreciated ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to hear. I thought it was still under warranty ?

BG


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Personally I like the "various gubbins and fixings" part:grin:
> 
> I'm going to have to use that on one of my drivers this week, that ought to make them head back over to the dock scratching their head:laugh:


I am with wrench on the gubbins and fixings, English English has such a eloquent way of flowing.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Good to hear. I thought it was still under warranty ?
> 
> BG


It is but, when I phoned the company to enquire about the procedure, I had to pay the towing-fees + repair-costs to a 'recommended garage', then claim it back from the warranty company. The garage wanted to charge about 3-5 times more, which I didn't have - Besides which, I like to support local small businesses, where possible :grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

WereBo said:


> *Besides which, I like to support local small businesses, where possible* :grin:


Amen brother!!!!
Wish more folks here in my town would embrace that idea....


----------

